# Rotor thickness



## dogbox (Apr 25, 2009)

i have a 1995 VW Jetta 2.0L ABA. my brake pad lining has worn almost to the metal, my disks have a good size lip from wear. I am thinking of replacing pads but the disks I am not sure. I research the specs for my car's disk minimum thickness but VW tells you to look at the Disks for the numbers. I inspected the disks for a min thickness measurement but it had none, there was no number. does anyone know a min thickness measurement for a brake rotor for my car?
should I machine the rotors and replace the pads or replace both?


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: Rotor thickness (dogbox)*

By Fed law, the min thickness for rotors must be stamped on each one...it should be around the very outside edge..take a power wire brush to the outer edge and I'd bet you'd find it..if rotors have huge lip from wear, I'd bank on needed new rotors! Around here many shops now charge $20 ea to turn rotors and at that price I just don't bother anymore..go with new rotors (buy em from websites offering free shipping so you don't get hammered on the weight). New rotors give you more protection against warping and peace of mind..you only change em once every few years..for me about 4-5...so cost isn't much per year to go new! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: Rotor thickness (spitpilot)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif All disk have MIN thickness measurement.
The auto shop doesn't just guess when they need to be replaced.


----------



## dogbox (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Rotor thickness (spitpilot)*

thanks for the advice, I am going to replace both, by the way what pad brake lining do you recommend me to get metallic or ceramic or other. I just do everyday driving mostly street, sometimes I go HWY.


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: Rotor thickness (dogbox)*

I've had good luck with PBR Delux...low dust decent bite..ez on rotors. Got mine at AuthausAZ website..they have free shippin for order >$50...so check out rotors there too..or StopShopDrive, GetCoolParts..have had good luck with gettin decent prices on quality parts there too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: Rotor thickness (dogbox)*

Don't forget to check: europartsdirect.com. Free shipping on orders over $49. I buy 95% of my VW and Porsche parts from them.
I'm getting ready to do a rear disc brake conversion to my 95 Golf, and I found a listing for PBR ceramic rear pads for like $26.


----------

